# für web speichern bei stapelverarbeitung



## drash (13. Mai 2002)

wisst ihr vielleicht wie ich es schaffe, bei einer stapelverarbeitung die bilder bei einer stapelverarbeitung für web optimieren kann, oder woher ich ein freeware-programm kriege, das ganze ordner fürs web optimieren kann??


----------



## mac2ooo (13. Mai 2002)

hallo,

das geht mit photoshop ganz gut!

du mußt nur eine aktion erstellen in der du für web-speicherst.
da brauchst nur deine einstellungen zu setzen abspeichern.


diese aktion wählst du dan in der stapelverabeitung aus.

auf diese weise 5000 bilder gewandelt.
das hat super geklappt.

wenn das nicht klappt melde dich dan kan ich dir ein scprit schicken.


----------

